# why are dinosaurs not in the bible?



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

why are dinosaurs not in the bible
we have uncovered dinosuar bones and the bible supposdly starts from the creation of time.
so where are the dinosaurs?
and if dinosaurs were before humans how come the bible doesnt start with them.
and how can dinousaurs and man even live together


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the bible is a metaphor and is not meant to be taken literally, no sane person can argue that eve came from adams rib etc etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

If we were to debate about this I wouldnt know where to begin,I could go on complaininbg about the bible and funtermental religion forever more.
For instance...The bible says if you sin with your left arm[or right..] cut off the right arm.Now has a christian ever done that ?...christians say we are all sinners ,but have they cut of their limbs for it as the bible tells them to ,no they havnt[good]
But then they say the bible is FACT..so surley if its fact and litteral then they would cut of their right arm to stop the left one sinning...but they dont do they.

In buddhism we dont see anything as sin other than ignorance,we would rather see something as unskillful than "sinful" notice which one makes you feel heavier when you say each one..and which one makes you feel far more mentally healthy,unskillful or sinful... There is no unskillful guilt cultivated ,we resolve to try and not act out of an ignorant mind.Cutting your arm off does not purify your mind ,or remove those unskillful motivations.

There were all sorts of creatures in the bible if I remember correctly,its been a very long time since I read it.I dont think all of those creatures were real ,just mythical..the biggest myth being that of "the beast"...

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, let me have this one since I'm the only person who has remotely touch with the real world (from a intellectual POV)

Why are there no dinosaurs in the bible?
Well, first off because the bible is bullshit, it's filled with talking snakes, a hippie who hallucinate oceans splitting in half, talking burning bushes, talking evil snakes, another hippie suffering from severe alcoholism, so rather than cure the planet of diseases he's busy using his powers to turn water into wine, some horny motherfuckers named Adam and Eve who some mythical all powerful comedian made with belly buttons just for the fuck of it eventhough they had never been bornn or needed those...
It also says the universe is 6000 years old, which means people have fucked A LOT to go from 2 persons to 7billion in just 6000 years... And sex is a sin? shit everybody must have atleast 1000 kids, which one person cannot have, so everybody must have cheated aaaa whole fuckin lot.
Then theres the mystery of stars, which is so far away from us the light we see MUST be older than 60 000 years old but the universe is only 6000 years, another joke by Mr WiseGuyIntheFlyingSkies.

NONE of which make ANY sense in the real world.

Christians will tell you dinosaurs never existed, God put the fossils there to test your faith (cause he's a all powerful all knowing all perfect insecure loser)...

On the other hand, evilutionists who do science(you know that evil shit that make medicine so people don't die of every small cold, who are the cause of this way of communication so we don't have to communicate in smoke signals trying to explain why we feel fucked after sharing a peacepipe with Mr. Young-Man-Afraid-Of-His-Horses and Running-lone-wolf.
These people who believe in evolution got all the answers FOR YOU TO EVALUATE and seeeeeeee is fact, they don't tell you "shut your eyes, smash your brain in and trust us".

Evolution, which DO make EVERY sense in the real world(the world we live inhabit)

Short answer:

THE BIBLE IS NOTHING BUT WASTE OF PAPER and time if your actually unfortunately stupid enough and / or are forced, to read it.


----------



## devildog83 (Jun 6, 2008)

DINOSAURS ARE IN THE BIBLE MORON THEY ARE DESCRIBED AS EXTREMELY LARGE BEASTS


----------



## DreamingLizardd (Jun 10, 2008)

Bible=Fables


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

.........


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Spirit said:


> In buddhism we dont see anything as sin other than ignorance
> 
> Spirit.


whereas in some religions they bend the "surrender" to mean surrender to what we are telling you to believe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

The buddha said do not beleive me ,find out for yourself.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

AndyH said:


> Copeful said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let me have this one since I'm the only person who has remotely touch with the real world (from a intellectual POV)
> ...


I second the motion!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I was confused about that too before... Then i found out from Creation Scientists that Dinosaurs did exist in the Bible days and there are scriptures to prove it. I think a few verses in the old testament referred to them as "dragons."

*As a Christian, I believe the Bible is the absolute truth and Jesus Christ is the most awesome person that ever lived. Peace


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

devildog83 said:


> DINOSAURS ARE IN THE BIBLE MORON THEY ARE DESCRIBED AS EXTREMELY LARGE BEASTS


 That?s not very Christian of you to call someone a moron. Where are you, I will have you burned at the stake. Now that is Christian!! :wink:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark said:


> devildog83 said:
> 
> 
> > DINOSAURS ARE IN THE BIBLE MORON THEY ARE DESCRIBED AS EXTREMELY LARGE BEASTS
> ...


I want to know why god wiped them out and replaced them with something that as so selfish and stupid that they are destroying their own place that they live on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Mark...you generalize alot.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know why god wiped them out and replaced them with something that as so selfish and stupid that they are destroying their own place that they live on.


LOL Mark :lol:

I didn't quite understand that either... I want to see a dinosaur!! My fave dinosaur was the stegosaurus


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

^^funny and not so funny at the same time.^^

Where did u get that pic from?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


>


That's freaky


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> ^^funny and not so funny at the same time.^^


Ye thats how I felt about it Hazel.It wasnt funny in the sence that the beautiful jesus was defaced like that [a bit disrespectful] but at the same time in the context of the thread and everything it was a bit funny.

Lynsey x.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Changed the picture to one without offensive writing on it. I still think its funny tho.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Changed the picture to one without offensive writing on it. I still think its funny tho.


Don't chicken out. Tell us what he is saying.
You should give him tiny little arms.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

^^still funny and unfunny at the same time^^

:|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> ^^still funny and unfunny at the same time^^
> 
> :|


I like the way the new Jesus makes the other one look all peaceful and thoughtful.

I think the new one is saying.

"Get ready, I'v come to borrow some money boys!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Mark said:


> I like the way the new Jesus makes the other one look all peaceful and thoughtful.


Oh yeah,it does :lol: ..

Yeah its ... :lol:  ....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark, that was unfunny...

I been struggling with my faith for a long time now and the last thing I need is when people make fun of it. It hurts me. I kno people make fun of Jesus, be downright blasphemous and disrespect His name by using it as a swearword. I kno Christians stuff up and appear to be money hungry bastards. They go thru shat just like everyone here. We live in an imperfect world with so much crap going on.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Gee. I was just talking about how he kicked out the money traders or somebody from somewhere at sometime.
I did not use his name as a swear word. 
I struggled with it to and the Jesus team lost.
The religion team lost.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes he did Mark because they were selling on the temple steps.I didnt find it that offensive and I love jesus to i just choose a differant lable/s.

Its not just christians that stuggle with money and life....all people do whatever their faith....thats life,im not sure why you would take offense to that as a christian.I think on this forum or any forum we have to be careful not to project our own issues onto others,when the others are possibly clueless as to what we are talking about and didnt actually mean what we perceived them to mean.

luv and more luv to all.
Lynsey x.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Mark, that was unfunny...
> 
> I been struggling with my faith for a long time now and the last thing I need is when people make fun of it. It hurts me. I kno people make fun of Jesus, be downright blasphemous and disrespect His name by using it as a swearword. I kno Christians stuff up and appear to be money hungry bastards. They go thru shat just like everyone here. We live in an imperfect world with so much crap going on.


I feel sorry for you hazel, you shouldnt have to struggle with something like faith. Dare I say that the mere fact that you are struggling with your christian beliefs is healthy?. On the other hand because of people I care about that are christian, like you, I can feel bad about expressing my antireligious opinions and making fun of jesus etc. But I wish so much that people would find hope and faith and guidance from something other than religion, because I have seen what organised religion does to people in my surroundings and in the world.

You can be a good person by choosing it yourself, not because of a mythology based on other mythologies compiled in a storybook filled with doublemorals that tells you that you will be doomed to eternal pain if you obtain knowledge or live like a normal human being.

You need only look at the world today for proof that if there ever was a "god" he is either dead or has stopped caring about us people, his children and creations.
But then some might counter with that we can surely blame "satan" for this. Even if according to the bible he was dealt with and cast down into the eternal fire or whatever where he cant be any trouble to us? well, too me the symbolicism of Satan is obvious.
He questioned God so he was cast down from heaven, he tempted Adam and Eve with knowledge, and to qoute wikipedia "_a rebellious fallen angel, devil, minor god and idol, or as an allegory for knowledge or the enlightenment of mankind._"
So what does this tell us? we know that the church used to be a much more important institute in society,both politically and scientifically, so they simply did not want people to obtain knowledge or think forthemselves. Satan does not exist either.

Its so difficult writing this because Im not trying to be disrespectful and I know that people on here probably rely on their christianity, and no doubt people are gonna take offense. And this is just me rambling on, not even laying down any proof.

Well for definite proof that the mythology of christianity is false and just that a Myth, you need to check out the first part of this free documentary online:

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com

Much love to everyone in this thread, and sorry for the toes i step on. Im gonna leave you with this qoute.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Gee. I was just talking about how he kicked out the money traders or somebody from somewhere at sometime.
> I did not use his name as a swear word.
> I struggled with it to and the Jesus team lost.
> The religion team lost.


I'm sorry i misunderstood what you said  what i said wasn't aiming at you in particular. 
And Lynsey, i get what you said.

Chris, i'll get back to you


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a religious debate section.Therefore I think people should be free to say what they beleive and dont beleive.We cant all beleive in the same things and agree.I think everything you said was fine chris because there was no personal attacks in it..thats the point.we can all share ideas here as long they arent personally attacking and you wasnt doing that.

I dont agree with christian fundermentalism ,I abore it,and I think it has a ALOT to answar for in this world but that doesnt mean I am attacking those who are fundermental.
I beleive the bible is enterpreted entirley wrong by christians because it was translated badly from another language but that doesnt mean I hate people who read the bible...ive read alot of it myself.
I think christianty is full of major in your face contradiction.......that doesnt add up.
I think christians use lame excuses to defend the bible word..
I think alot of christians only beleive in god because they scared not to for fear of going to hell if they dont beleive..this probably aplys to 80 percent of christians...or something...
I think most christians dont know what god actually means....and its not some being in the sky........
I think the west is so severley screwed and messed up and still so conditioned by christianty it shocks me..
I dont beleive in satan....it is said in the bible that "there is only one son of god"...
I think satan is the symbological archetype of ignorence......and christ and god are symbols of love and peace etc...which ARE attainable.
The bible tells people to renounce the devil yet everytime a christian blames "him" they dont renounce him,they beleive in him ["sin"] ,they kiss satans arse...

BUT I am entitled to think these things.....they are my opinions on christianity ,not a personal attack.

I struggled alot when i called myself a christian...i sat there many days with razor blade and a bible thinking god hated me...at age 10 :!: ...children are taught christianty in schools whether or not they want it FORCED down their throat spoon after spoon..they learn to beleive that they are bad if they dont beleive....MY GOD isnt the world SICK to teach young vulnerable children this?

I beleive in a powerful humble wonderful amazing being call it "god" or what you like but that being is within us....IT IS YOU...it is the potential YOU have....Humanity needs to reclaim its power and take of the dogmatic straight jacket of beleifs.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

http://forum.football365.com/index.php? ... 7&start=0&


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

edit


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like this thread a lot. I like that everyone speaks their mind. I like that hurricane asked why dinosaurs aren't in the bible, I like chris and mark's (truly funny) picture responses, I like that Hazel has faith, I like Pablo's link, I like the way Lyns always puts things into perspective very very well (seriously - you are very skilled at this). Reading this section makes me feel like I'm shattered into a million pieces. I grew up in a christian home, though my dad wasn't christian, my mom was. I truly believe that the root of my DP stems from being spoon fed what to believe in (church, home, mom, bible, books, etc) instead of learning to think for myself. There are a lot of other issues as well for me, but when someone is spoon fed and told what to believe they don't become a self individual, they become a victim of conformity. That was what I was for a large chunk of my life. Once I came to that self-realization I felt so free and great, almost like I had just stepped out of the womb again. The problem was that once I stepped out I tried to start running when in reality I hadn't learned to walk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice words Kenny, thanks for the compliment , what a wonderful realisation to have eh? :wink:

The thing is deconditioning ourselves can take a while,dont expect to run without tripping over occassionally on old thought patterns in the begining.I often say changing such thought patterns,ways of being and beleifs "Is like trying to not breath when youve been breathing automatically all of your life"

This was one fight I did win and one day you will to Kenny ,its just time , thats all.You will lay down the sword of internal holy war when youre ready enough and not before.But balance is key,you may even find that you beleive afterall and thats ok to because that time it will because you want to beleive and not just because its forced upon you.

Lynsey.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love you


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I normally dont like to debate religion, but I thought I'd say what my opinion on it is. I am a Christian but not exactly a common one. I'm spiritual but not religious. I think Religion is one of the most destructive forces the Bible faces. From what I've seen with most people that don't believe, it seems that it's a result of Christian's "forcing" their beliefs on them. I dont think anyone should push anyone to believe anything. If I have kids I wont push my faith on them at all. They will have their own choice. If they have questions about what I believe then I'll answer them.

I think the Bible is the authority on moral issues. The problem is Christians think it's their job to inform people when they're going against something the Bible says. My faith is a personal issue. It's not about anyone else. It's about me and what I believe and that's it. It's not my job or any other Christian's job to tell anybody how or why to do anything.

Now all of that being said, I would like to offer my opinion on some comments made.

I'm mostly going to look at *Inzom's* post.



> I feel sorry for you hazel, you shouldnt have to struggle with something like faith. Dare I say that the mere fact that you are struggling with your christian beliefs is healthy?. On the other hand because of people I care about that are christian, like you, I can feel bad about expressing my antireligious opinions and making fun of jesus etc. But I wish so much that people would find hope and faith and guidance from something other than religion, because I have seen what organised religion does to people in my surroundings and in the world.


-Somewhat along the lines of this portion of your post and what Lyns said about finding the power in yourself- I definately believe the key to happiness relies within oneself and their own mind. Your faith should be an important part of your life, not your life. I think it's important for everyone to figure out for themselves what they believe. Organised religion is awful. It takes choice and freedom away from people to choose what they believe. The bible does teach "free will" after all.



> You can be a good person by choosing it yourself, not because of a mythology based on other mythologies compiled in a storybook filled with doublemorals that tells you that you will be doomed to eternal pain if you obtain knowledge or live like a normal human being.


I dont believe the Bible dooms anyone to eternal pain. I believe it provides hope and a way to escape it. I believe it's humans that doom themselves and they dont do that be living like a normal human being. They doom themselves simply by not believing the gospel of Jesus and repenting. And by repenting I dont mean turning from a life of sin- I mean a genuine prayer of asking Jesus for forgiveness. I dont believe you can work your way to heaven, I believe it's only by the power of Jesus's blood that we can be saved. Nobody can live a perfect life. Only Jesus could. That's why his sacrifice is enough to get us to heaven as long as we ask for forgiveness and believe the gospel.



> You need only look at the world today for proof that if there ever was a "god" he is either dead or has stopped caring about us people, his children and creations.
> But then some might counter with that we can surely blame "satan" for this. Even if according to the bible he was dealt with and cast down into the eternal fire or whatever where he cant be any trouble to us? well, too me the symbolicism of Satan is obvious.


I dont believe God directly interferes with mankind because of the whole free will thing. This is where the power within ourselves comes from. I also believe that Satan is actively working in the world to cause as much damage as he can, but we cant blame everything on him either. We have to step up and be responsible for ourselves.

That's about all I have time to answer right now. Maybe I'll post some more later. Much respect to everyone's beliefs and opinions on the matter. I've told you mine.

-Conjurus


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Duh...because the Bible is nothing than a book of lies designed to take control of the masses's psyches by filling them of fear,guilt and intolerance. The world has never been so messed up before massive christianisation. 2000 years of misery 

Did you see the movie "Jesus camp"? When I saw it I was sooo glad I'm not a christian! Christianity is , overall, a Cult who succeeded. It doesn't mean I'm an atheist eighter, I believe the real Source is just pure love and would never enslave us. The whole evolution process just makes me marvel at how well designed Life on this planet is. Faith and science should come together, science let us get glimpses at how the marvelous creation works...quantum physics, aaah! 

The Almighty gave us a brain...for us to take care of ourselves and this world. Not to destroy it or destroy ourselves with unhealthy toughts. Just my opinion...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Spike13 said:


> I believe the real Source is just pure love and would never enslave us. The whole evolution process just makes me marvel at how well designed Life on this planet is. Faith and science should come together, science let us get glimpses at how the marvelous creation works...quantum physics, aaah!


Agreed 100 %.
The universe is wonderful,amazing and definatly something to marval at,all we need to worship is the fact that we are a part of that awesomeness.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Kids, dinosaurs never existed. Their discovery was a massive hoax devised by a secret group opposed to the Catholic Church known by the name "Gnosii Illuminati."


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive read they actually found dinosaur bones in those days. They use to think that giants lived on the Earth once upon a time and the dinosaur bones where the proof. lulz


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Are we done?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

hurricane12 said:


> why are dinosaurs not in the bible
> we have uncovered dinosuar bones and the bible supposdly starts from the creation of time.
> so where are the dinosaurs?
> and if dinosaurs were before humans how come the bible doesnt start with them.
> and how can dinousaurs and man even live together


They kept eating too much fruit?

They can't read?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

voidvoid said:


>


How about "willing and able" but deferring it for, perhaps, very good reasons.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

voidvoid said:


>


If you only were a girl....


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

The bibles doesn't NOT say that there were dinosaurs. It actually only names the birds of the air, the fish of the sea, the beasts of the fields and the serpents. It says that God made them all and that Adam named them all. In the first few chapters of Genisis it says that God created Adam and Eve and that they slept together and had two sons. Cain killed Able and then in the proceeding chapters it talks about Cain's wife and all of the people that followed. So where did Cain's wife and all of the other people come from? The bible doesn't talk about that other than to say that they were there. Not everything is specifically laid out in the bible.


----------

